# My Pleco Obsession!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey decided that I'd start posting some pics of my pleco's. I'm always snapping pics of them so I might as well show them  
Enjoy! 

Cheers!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Tapatalk failed like it always does... 
Here are the proper pics 

L262 - Juvie that came out and showed off his stuff!
L239 - Showing off his armour!


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice Reis.
That L262 Stardust Pleco is beautiful!
Do you have the parents to it?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice collection.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have the L262 parents.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

HighWater said:


> Nice Reis.
> That L262 Stardust Pleco is beautiful!
> Do you have the parents to it?


Yup they're Rush's! Really good stock! I added a Blue Phantom with the L262's, I'll see if I can snap a pic


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Surprised I was able to get this. Enjoy


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

rush2112 said:


> I have the L262 parents.


....anymore Rush?


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Reis said:


> Surprised I was able to get this. Enjoy


Awesome Reis.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

yes. Highwater...send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

He's the only one I got. But he's got character lol
Bulldog/Stub Nose L46


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! I've been recently working on a new project, I've been uploading videos of my set ups and livestock! On that note I recorded my L345's breeding! I've time lapsed the video as much as I could. There's now eggs in the cave!

Cheers,
Chris

http://www.youtube.com/nextgenaquarium


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice Chris! Very cool.....
Do you make or buy your pleco caves?
How many males VS females do you have in your aquarium?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice! I'm glad they're breeding for you. Come see me when you're ready for some more zebras.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

HighWater said:


> Nice Chris! Very cool.....
> Do you make or buy your pleco caves?
> How many males VS females do you have in your aquarium?


Thanks, I bought my pleco caves. They're the german caves from germany. I've actually been looking into getting more caves similar to the ones you saw in the video. I'll let you know if I do end up getting more. 
Right now I have 5 Adult males and 4 adult females. Yes ratio isn't the best, but you work with what ya got lol

If anyone want's to trade for a female or two let me know!

Thanks Matt, you know I'd love them! Don't tempt me man hahaha


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Enjoy! More to come!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Two pics of different L345 - 1.5inch


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Check out this video of my L345 Fry tank. Cool underwater video. I did a voice over so i do apologize in advance as it was my first one and its a work in progress. I'll be posting updates as much as I can. Please feel free to leave some feed back!






Thanks!


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Voice over sounded just fine to me. You've got some nice plecos for sure. I'm jealous!

Two posts ago you posted a picture of a blue pleco out of the water. I've never seen one like it. What kind is it? Beautiful fish.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

RCShevalier said:


> Voice over sounded just fine to me. You've got some nice plecos for sure. I'm jealous!
> 
> Two posts ago you posted a picture of a blue pleco out of the water. I've never seen one like it. What kind is it? Beautiful fish.


Thanks for the feed back! It's a L239. Blue Panaque. Very interesting fish for sure!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone check out my new video I posted today! 
A sneak peak into my L46 tank 
Enjoy!


----------

